

The Star Wolf - ecopoesis
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2137726026/david-gerrolds-the-star-wolf

======
kbenson
"Listen up bad guys..."

That's just... bad. To talk about "bad guys" in a non-genre-savvy way just
smacks of poor writing to me. To do so as part of the first sentence in the
opening cinematic for the kickstarter video does not instill me with
confidence.

Then again, maybe it's something from the novels that's more than it appears
here. I'm not familiar with the novels, so that's a possibility.

